# How to repair floor joist when sistering is not an option



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would enlarge the block pocket and line it with something like ice and water shield to keep moisture away and use a pressure treated joist.
Carraige bolt(1/2") the two together with construction adhesive in the middle.
32" is a massive crawlspace. Count yourself lucky.
Ron


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Is a pressure treated ledger under the joists an option? Bolted or lagged to the block, with p.t. blocking to prevent rotation. Be safe, G


----------

